# Power Filters with plants



## mbolt15 (Aug 24, 2008)

i have read on some other sites that power filters disturb the surface of the water too much and that you shouldnt use them with a planted aquarium.it messes up the co2 dissovling into the water??? is this true, and if it is, what kind of filter do you suggest i use with a lightly planted aquarium


----------



## akangelfood (Jun 26, 2008)

I'm sure it's completely possible to have a HOB style filter with a lightly planted tank. I'm assuming that you're referring to a HOB filter when you say power filter. 

If you're concerned with agitating the water surface, you could try a canister filter. That's what I use on my heavily planted tank. It creates minimal surface agitation, way less than te HOBs i have on the others.


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

all my tanks have hob's


----------



## akangelfood (Jun 26, 2008)

haha! Don't know how I failed to think of the filter set up in your tank room when I posted the above, BV77  You've confirmed what I suspected!


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

The more surface movement, the more gas exchange. More oxygen for the fish, but less CO2 for the plants. You could always pump more CO2 to compensate, but it does seem a bit counter productive.


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2008)

Its mainly when you are injecting co2 that you are worried about the filter outgassing it. It would be pointless to inject co2 and have it all be outgassed. 

When you don't inject co2, don't worry about the power filters.


----------



## mbolt15 (Aug 24, 2008)

ok, thanks everyone


----------

